# TSW Rib wheels



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey I did a search on these and surprising nothing came up.
I want to know if any one here has these rims. What size? And was there any issues or a direct fit? Any fender rolling needed?
Thanks,

P.S. Pics would be great if possible.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Damn no one has these??
(Silver)








(Chrome)









The Silver on the car is to dark but oh well.


----------



## YellowGOAT1 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey,what website is it that you can put your car up like this and change wheels.So I can pick which ones I want.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/interactive.dos;jsessionid=D65kwT4ZTndkxbdGpRks7QKGSTcbhJLzPnrjybrcpf0wLTgxbQDt!-310960538!NONE


----------

